# Say hi to Mishka :) Russian Blue?



## dixxer

Hello,
I just discovered this forum, looking for information about cats and I decided to join. I adopted Mishka last Saturday from the County's Animal Control office and fell in love with her looks and personality when I saw her.
They told me there that she is a DSH, but to me she looks like a pure Russian Blue or very close to a pure one 
Check out the couple of pics below and let me know what you think. She's adorable!


----------



## Lisa 216

Welcome to the forum! Your kitty is a absolute beauty!!  

She looks just like my gray girls which are solid gray DSHs. I'm no expert, but I do know that Russian Blues are not common so it is unlikely that yours is one. No matter, she's a gorgeous kitty!  

Here's a link on Russian Blues and their characteristics for you:

http://www.russianblue.info/is_it_a_rb.htm


----------



## dixxer

The reason I asked is because I did a search online and found a bunch of pics from Russian Blue websites and they look way close to Mishka.
Like this one, taken from http://www.pgaa.com/feline/general/russian.html










Mishka:









That kittie's head + expression looks like Mishka on the first pic, I would be confused lol

Anyways, I love this cat and I'm very happy I rescued her. Expect me to post questions very soon.


----------



## Parker

Any cat that isn't "papered" has to be considered a DSH, DMH, or DLH. Many 'blue' kitties like yours resemble Russian Blues but like lymekaps mentioned, the breed is rather rare, and most likely wouldn't be found in a local animal shelter. If she was purebred, chances are the Humane Society would be aware of that fact (backyard breeder raids, someone giving up their purebred, etc). 

She is still a beautiful, special kitty even if she isn't purebred!


----------



## dixxer

Tricia's petz said:


> Wow what a gorgeous cat!
> 
> Excuse me for being dumb, but what is a DSH?


Thanks! And you are not dumb  DSH = Domestic Short Hair.

I took Mishka to the vet yesterday for an examination and apparently her body is not reacting well from where they implanted the microchip. She had a fever of 104 and has been sneezing constantly.
Hopefully she'll feel better soon.


----------



## TxnKats

DSH stands for Domestic Shorthair, ie. a shorthaired cat of no particular breed and/or mixed breed.


----------



## Sol

She's beautiful!  I love her fur, it's exquisite.

Even though purebred cats can end up at shelters your Mishka isn't a Russian Blue. How do I know? Look at the eyes. Mishka has warm yellow eyes and Russian Blues don't have yellow eyes at all, they have green eyes.


----------



## Argent

What a beautiful kitty! Reminds me of my wonderful Grey DSH!


----------



## dixxer

Thanks! She's very loving, the minute I sit somewhere she jumps on my lap and lays down. Or when I walk around my apartment she comes running trying to rub my legs with her fur, purring very loud! She's so well behaved it's hard to believe after just 3 or 4 days of having her. 
The one thing I need to learn is how to teach her not to get on the kitchen counter. I caught her a couple of times, and who knows what she does while I'm at work!
It worries me a little that she's not too interested in playing, I got her a few toys and I try to play with her but all she wants is petting and loving... I can't blame her for that


----------



## DesnBaby

She's beautiful!


----------



## Argent

dixxer said:


> The one thing I need to learn is how to teach her not to get on the kitchen counter. I caught her a couple of times, and who knows what she does while I'm at work!
> It worries me a little that she's not too interested in playing, I got her a few toys and I try to play with her but all she wants is petting and loving... I can't blame her for that


For the counters -- I used masking tape stuck sticky side up on the edges of the counter (cats don't like things stuck to their paws)

And Milan's not much for playing with toys either -- the one she does really love is the laser pointer. Addie can entertain herself for hours with all the cat toys I originally bought for Milan, but they both love to chase the red spot of the laser pointer. I'd suggest looking for one that takes AA or AAA batteries instead of the LR44 (or other style watch batteries) because it can get expensive to replace the watch batteries when they die.


----------



## dixxer

Thanks, I was actually thinking about getting a laser pointer... I'm worried that she's napping all day without being active and I try to get her to play so at least she would get some exercise but nothing. Maybe because she is still not feeling well (still sneezing constantly).
I didn't know they had laser pointers that use AA batteries, that's great! Do you know where I can find those?

Thanks.


----------



## Eloedee

The pregnant stray I found gives me the impression that she might be a Russian blue too. I'm pretty sure she must have belonged to a nice family at one time and had gone into heat and just escaed some how. She obviously was starving and frightened when I stumbled apon her one rainy night. When I got her home she seemed delightened to be indoors again. She scrtched the scratch the cat post I bought her that day immediately, layed in the cat bed I got her without a thought, and will only eat premium brand kityy food (I guess that's why they call them Queens, lol) 

She's completely gray, with kind of slightly greenish eyes more than yellow. I wish I had a scanner so I could post her up for everyone to see. Here's a pic I found that reminds me of her and has her same face shape though:[/b][/i][/color]


----------



## ForJazz

The cat's definitely not Russian Blue because she doesn't have green eyes. But congrats on adopting her!


----------



## kungfukitty

I'm a sucker for grey kitties. So beautiful.


----------



## dixxer

She does have green eyes... but when I use the flash on my camera to take her pics the reflection makes them look yellowish.
Here's a pic of her I took today with no flash


----------



## nekomi

Dixxer, your cat looks like my cat's twin!  My cat, River Ghost, looks exactly like your girl - green eyes, beautiful blue-gray coat; it looks like your cat's fur has the white tips on the end of each hair, just like mine (this is called a ticked coat).

I thought that my River Ghost must have been a Russian Blue or a Russian Blue mix, but that was until I went to a cat show  The REAL Russian Blues are very distinct cats. Their coat texture and shine are totally different from my River Ghost, and I'm guessing, different from your girl too. This isn't to say that your cat isn't absolutely BEAUTIFUL and special, though - it's just that I thought my cat was a RB too, and was proven wrong when I saw one in person.

Again, that's not to say that your cat isn't special.  Did you know that at purebred cat shows, they have a Household Pet class for all the non-purebreds? Even more exciting to me is the Cat Agility competitions that they've started having at many cat shows. River Ghost is currently being trained for Cat Agility, and I want to enter both my cats in the Household Pet class next time I go to a show. 

Here's my River Ghost:

















[/img]


----------



## nekomi

And one more pic I forgot... this one was taken in different lighting, but really shows off the color of her beautiful green eyes - this is what they look like in person 8)


----------



## ChiliBean

*well*

i had a russian blue when i was little she was so adorable her name was jasmine


----------



## Jet Green

Mishka is really beautiful! How's she doing?


----------



## dixxer

She's doing great! She's all playful and healthy fortunately.
Here are a couple of her latest pics


----------



## DesnBaby

Lovely cat


----------

